# Vancouver, BC to Lake Chapala



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello All.

We are travelling from Vancouver, BC to Lake Chapala and was wondering what the best route was.

It was suggested that we enter Mexico via Laredo, TX because the road thru Mexico was the shortest (which is true). However, it sure is the long way for us.

Does anyone have an opinion about travelling along the Baja and taking the ferry from La Paz to Mazatlan then onward to Lake Chapala?

Thanks.

GnJ


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

GnJ.in.MX said:


> Hello All.
> 
> We are travelling from Vancouver, BC to Lake Chapala and was wondering what the best route was.
> 
> ...


From the Okanagan to Zihuatanejo, we've usually gone straight south, eventually Salt Lake City, Phoenix, Nogales, San Carlos/Mazatlan/PV/Manzanillo/Ixtapa. Going that way, the quickest route to Chapala would be via Tepic/Guadalajara.

We had been told that going 'way east, into Texas, then straight south To Zihua was faster....better roads even though it seems you're going 'way out of your way....but also a lot cheaper because there are less toll roads. We tried it....south to Tucson, then east and south all the way to San Antonio for a couple of days, then crossing into Mexico at Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras. It was then a straight run south to Zihuatanejo. 
I kept pretty accurate records of mileage and toll road costs for the two routes to Zihua:
A. Tucson to Zihua crossing at Nogales
B. Tucson to Zihua via Eagle Pass, Texas /Piedras Negras

Route B was 666 km longer, but better roads and a $117 saving on tolls. This savings was lost, however, because going east into Texas adds at least one whole day timewise. In the end, the Nogales route was 666 km shorter and $13 cheaper. We enjoyed seeing some country we'd never seen before, and San Luis Potosi was well worth an overnight.

We haven't yet gone the Baja route. Some day we will, but the ballpark $500 ferry cost (one way) is prohibitive.

If you need further details, let me know.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Thru Baja is the way I came down the first time and the narrow roads make it still quite an adventure (almost 3 days to La Paz). The ferries are not cheap, maybe $300us for 2 of you and a car to Mazatlan. I went to Topolombampo which is shorter.

To Seattle my next 2 trips were thru Nogales, one down the coast I-5 and the other thru Salt Lake. Much more peaceful avoiding California.

From Mazatlan is a very good toll road to Guad


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The last time I drove a motorhome from Vancouver to the tip of Texas, I just put a ruler on the map from Portland to Laredo and drove the roads closest to the line. There is some spectacular scenery through 'Indian Country' and you can make very good time.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i drove from tijuana to la paz and took the ferry over to mazatlan............ i will never do it again. too long and desert on both sides........... the ferry trip is close to 24 hours across.
driving down from nogales at 7 am and sleeping in culiacan. i would sleep in santa maria del oro 2.5 hours from gdl. its really nice and peacefull.


----------



## DonnaMack (May 6, 2009)

We drove down from Penticton to Laredo. It was an easy pleasant drive except we hit a bad snowstorm in Montana. Worst part of the trip was West Texas. Laredo was an easy crossing and it's only a 12 hour drive from there to Chapala on great toll roads.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

West Texas can get very windy but you can make good time through it. The roads you took from Laredo to Chapala are quite good. In fact, you averaged 60mph even counting fuel and lunch stops, if you made it in 12 hours, so you were probably pushing 75-80 most of the way.
Welcome to Chapala!


----------

